# Glaswand aus schwarzem Spiegelglas



## robert37 (20. Aug. 2008)

Hallo Zusammen 

Wollte mal kurz unsere neue Glaswand vorstellen.Sie ist aus schwarzem Spiegelglas und die Unterkonstruktion ist Alu. Wir wollten unseren Garten mal modern aufrüsten. 

Die Wand ist 1,80m hoch.


----------



## robert37 (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Glaswand aus schwarzem Spiegelglas*

So hier die fertige Wand.

Die Scheinen wurden einfach mit silikon angeklebt. 

Sehr skeptisch war ich aber ich muss sagen es hält wie geschraubt  

LG
Robert


----------



## Digicat (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Glaswand aus schwarzem Spiegelglas*

Servus Robert

Wow, schaut futuristisch aus, aber ......

...... warum trennt ihr Euren Garten so undurchsichtig ab  

...... habt doch so schöne Pflanzen


----------



## robert37 (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Glaswand aus schwarzem Spiegelglas*

Hallo Helmut

Die Pflanzen die du dort siehst sind vorne die kann jeder sehen.Dahinter ist der Schwimmteich wir wollten es einfach komplett zu haben.So kann nix passieren hoffe ich und die neugierigen bleiben vorne  

Gruß 
Robert


----------



## Digicat (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Glaswand aus schwarzem Spiegelglas*

Alles Klar  

Nur den Schwimmteich sieht man halt auf den Fotos nicht


----------



## robert37 (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Glaswand aus schwarzem Spiegelglas*

Jau das stimmt wohl  

Da isser


----------



## Digicat (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Glaswand aus schwarzem Spiegelglas*

Servus

Wunderschöne "Buchsschnitzereien" habt ihr und vorallem der Teich ist sehr schön


----------



## ouzo (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Glaswand aus schwarzem Spiegelglas*

Hi Robert,
wow, was ist das denn ?
Habe noch nie einen so exakten Garten gesehen!!!

Macht Ihr das alles alleine und wieviele Stunden verbringt Ihr damit ?
Habt Ihr noch andere Hobbys ? 

Sieht aus wie in einem Katalog


----------



## robert37 (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Glaswand aus schwarzem Spiegelglas*

Hallo Astrid und Bernd

Ja wir machen hier alles alleine.Die Arbeit in Stunden umrechnen damit haben wir aufgehört 

Wir haben auch noch andere Hobbys aber ............... die sind nicht so arbeitsintensiv 

Gruß
Robert


----------



## robert37 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Glaswand aus schwarzem Spiegelglas*

Hallo Zusammen

So wir haben auch wieder gebastelt .Da wir hinterm Schwimmteich Zypressen hatten die immer wieder braun wurden haben wir uns gedacht raus damit .

Wir haben noch so viele Dachpfannen vom Haus über gehabt und gedacht komm wir bauen daraus eine Wand .
Die Wand aus Glas stand ja schon grins

Ist mit Sicherheit nicht jedermann Geschmack hat aber ne Menge Vorteile.

Hier auf den ersten Bildern sieht man aber nicht die Löcher ,die ich vorher gegraben habe damit das Ganze auch wirklich hält also Löcher gegraben Beton rein Pflanzkübel drauf Beton rein fertig dann die Pfosten aufgeschreubt und den der anderen Seit Lamellen ran damit man vom Nachbargrundstück nicht auf die Pfannen schaut.


----------



## robert37 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Glaswand aus schwarzem Spiegelglas*

Danach die Unterkonstrucktion für die Pfannen gemachtund die Pfannen aufgehangen.

Und man glaubt es kaum es sitzt bombenfest.


----------



## robert37 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Glaswand aus schwarzem Spiegelglas*

So nu nochmal ein paar Bilder mit Holzverkleidung also fast fertig


----------



## Klausile (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Glaswand aus schwarzem Spiegelglas*

Hallo Robert,

ich muss schon sagen, dein Garten und natürlich der Teich, gefällt mich wirklich. Vor allem ist alles so sauber gearbeitet. Auch die Spiegelwand find ich toll.
Aber die Dachziegelwand - also, hm, na ja, wie du schon geschrieben hast, ist nicht jedermanns Sache. 
Ich finde es sieht aus wie die Ausstellung vom Dachdecker Einkauf- nur odentlicher.
Aber euch muss es ja gefallen.
Auf jeden Fall sieht es wieder nach sauberer handwerklicher Arbeit aus.

Gruß Klaus

p.s. Und wenn euch nach einem Sturm ein Paar Ziegel auf dem Dach fehlen, müsst ich nicht suchen, wo ihr die Reserveziegel hingeräumt habt ;-)


----------



## robert37 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Glaswand aus schwarzem Spiegelglas*

So und heute ist sie nun fertig geworden.

Das sind die Bilder dazu.Von hinten kommen noch Weinreben dran  damt es etwas mehr Grün wirkt und mitten in die Wand kommt noch ein Baum ,der der aus den Dachpfannen herraus wächst.

Nu müssen wir zwar etwas mehr streichen ,aber es maht wesentlich weniger Dreck und wenn man auf dem Badedeck sitzt strahlt sie eine enorme Wärem aus bis spät abends noch 

Zu den Daten noch die Wand ist ca 9m lang und vom Steg aus ca 1,90 hoch

LG 
Robert


----------



## robert37 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Glaswand aus schwarzem Spiegelglas*

Hallo Klaus 
Jap recht hast du schon aber man muss sicherlich warten bis alles auch wirklich grün ist und z.B. der Baum noch aus den Pfannen kommt .Wir werden uns da noch einiges einfallen lassen hoffe ich 



Klausile schrieb:


> Hallo Robert,
> 
> ich muss schon sagen, dein Garten und natürlich der Teich, gefällt mich wirklich. Vor allem ist alles so sauber gearbeitet. Auch die Spiegelwand find ich toll.
> Aber die Dachziegelwand - also, hm, na ja, wie du schon geschrieben hast, ist nicht jedermanns Sache.
> ...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Glaswand aus schwarzem Spiegelglas*

Hi Robert 

also.... dein Garten ist ja echt schon Ekelhaft schön  Obwohl ich ihn schon eine Idee zu "Spießig" finde.

Sogar die Dachpfannen sehen an der Stelle nicht schlecht aus, mal sehen wie es in ein paar Monaten ausschaut.
Und der Teich ist einfach nur ein Traum


----------



## robert37 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Glaswand aus schwarzem Spiegelglas*

Hallo Uwe 

Danke  Aber wir mussten uns echt was einfallen lassen die Zypressen waren ca 13 J. alt es war nicht mehr schön .Und wie du schon sagst warten wir mal ein paar Monate 

Der Catalpabaum als Kontainerpflanze ist bestellt mit einem ca 2,50 m Stamm dann wirkt das schon ganz anders .......denke ich 




Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Hi Robert
> 
> also.... dein Garten ist ja echt schon Ekelhaft schön  Obwohl ich ihn schon eine Idee zu "Spießig" finde.
> 
> ...


----------



## robert37 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Glaswand aus schwarzem Spiegelglas*

Hallo nochmal

So der erste Schritt das Ganze grüner erscheinen zu lassen ist passiert .
Heute ist zwar Sonntag aber ihr wisst ja wenn man was machen kann dann juckt es in den Fingern wenn man die ganze Woche keine Zeit hat.

Hier also schon mal der Catalpa in der Wand


----------



## CityCobra (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Glaswand aus schwarzem Spiegelglas*



Klausile schrieb:


> Ich finde es sieht aus wie die Ausstellung vom Dachdecker Einkauf- nur odentlicher.


Das waren auch meine ersten Gedanken als ich die Bilder gesehen habe.
Mir persönlich gefällt die "Dachpfannen-Lösung" zwar nicht, aber ist ja auch nicht mein Garten.


----------



## robert37 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Glaswand aus schwarzem Spiegelglas*

Es ist ja auch nur ein ganz kleiner Teil vom Garten  .
Vielleicht kann man auf den Bildern hier sehen, dass es eine Kombination aus Glaswand, Zypressen, Holz und Dachpfannen ist


----------



## robert37 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Glaswand aus schwarzem Spiegelglas*

Hallo Zusammen

Damals waren viele skeptisch heute genau 3 Jahre später hab ich nochmal Bilder gemacht.

Es ist zwar sch..... Wetter aber da hatte ich wenigstens mal Zeit

Heute sieht es schon grüner aus 

Die Figuren muss ich nächste Woche noch schneiden.

Lg
Robert


----------



## blackbird (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Glaswand aus schwarzem Spiegelglas*

Hi Robert, 

der Pool, die Sitzecke mit dem Segeltuchdach und die schwarze Glaswand... ganz allerliebst!

Sehr schick 

Wie pflegeintensiv ist denn die Glaswand - habt ihr da eine beschichtete Variante genommen? 

Grüße, Tim


----------



## robert37 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Glaswand aus schwarzem Spiegelglas*

Hallo Tim

Danke erst mal .Also die Glaswand ist beschichtet .Einfach mit nem feuchten tuch drüber fertig

Unter der Sitzecke mit dem Sonnensegel sitzt der Filter.

LG
Robert


----------



## mitch (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Glaswand aus schwarzem Spiegelglas*

Hallo Robert, 

sieht einfach klasse aus  - und das noch nach 3 Jahren  
(dein 2007 Thread: *Unser Schwimmteich** ,* war echt inspirierend )

was macht das Klärbecken, noch Kies oder was anders drin ? wie leicht geht die Reinigung vonstatten


----------



## robert37 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Glaswand aus schwarzem Spiegelglas*

Hallo Mitch 

Klärbecken sieht eigentlich gut aus gefällt uns aber nicht mehr so richtig Kies ist noch drin ,wollte aber wohl das ganze Becken ändern 

Ehrlich gesagt wollten wir das schon im letzten Jahr aber davor grault es mir echt noch.

Hier siehst du wie es heute aussieht.


----------



## robert37 (6. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Glaswand aus schwarzem Spiegelglas*

Hallo Zusammen

Das Frühjahr hat spät angefangen aber man muß ja was machen.

Wir bauen gerade unser Klärbecken vom Schwimmteich um .

Ich habe einen Riesenbambus hinten in der Ecke ausgegraben,(grabt sowas nie in den Garten):evil 

Ein Anhänger voll Wurzeln

Jetzt sind wir angefangen und haben in der hinteren Ecke auch wie vorne schon eine Glaswand aus Spiegelglas gestellt,das bedeutet wesentlich weniger Arbeit und ein modernes Ambiente.


Die Scheiben hier sind 1,50m X 0,70 m Die Ecke wird mit Bankirai gemacht und der Raum zwischen Scheiben und Bankirai wird mit Lochblech zu gemacht das sind noch ca 30cm 

Das Klärbecken wird jetzt mit ca 10 m³ Lavagestein aufgefüllt .
Vorher wird natürlich die Drainage verlegt .

2 Systeme werden hier verbaut .

Hier mal ein paar Bilder.


----------



## robert37 (9. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Glaswand aus schwarzem Spiegelglas*

Guten Morgen


Ich hätte vielleicht noch 5 Scheiben über wenn jemand Interesse hat .

Sie sind zu schade hier rumzustehen.

Ich habe pro Scheibe 50 € bezahhlt .Das Maß ist 1,50m X  0,70m.Es ist Spiegelglas .

Es waren Fassadenscheiben sind gebraucht aber als Wand im Garten top,oder als Dekoscheibe.

Sonst setzte ich sie bei ebay rein .

Also wenn jemand sie haben möchte bitte mit PN schreiben.

lg
Robert


----------



## Razz (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Glaswand aus schwarzem Spiegelglas*

Wunderschöner Garten, die Glaswand passt optisch perfekt. Sehr edles Gesamtbild, da wird man ja fast neidisch.


----------

